# US address



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Please may I ask which company is recommended to use , for mail forwarding ?

thanks
e


----------



## Bajaceresa (Aug 17, 2012)

I live in San Jose del Cabo and am very satisfied with the service provided by Mailboxes, etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will depend entirely upon your location in Mexico. At Lake Chapala, there are several choices, but fewer choices where there are fewer expats. Some areas will have no such services and you will have to use regular mail at your local Mexican post office.
So, where will you settle?


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It will depend entirely upon your location in Mexico. At Lake Chapala, there are several choices, but fewer choices where there are fewer expats. Some areas will have no such services and you will have to use regular mail at your local Mexican post office.
> So, where will you settle?


How do you receive mail in the Lake area? I presume there is no home delivery.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We have two methods:
1. Home delivery by Mexican post, as we live in town and have a mailbox on our house.
2. We use Sol y Luna Logistics for US mail, which provides a Laredo address; handy for banking, taxes, etc.


----------



## jjroth2 (Mar 30, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> We have two methods:
> 1. Home delivery by Mexican post, as we live in town and have a mailbox on our house.
> 2. We use Sol y Luna Logistics for US mail, which provides a Laredo address; handy for banking, taxes, etc.


Thank you, RV.


----------

